
Show HN: Puppet Master – Headless Chrome as a service - chrisvxd
https://puppet-master.sh
======
chrisvxd
Hi HN!

If you run any kind of automation with a browser, you know how difficult it
can be to get screenshots that look like they would in a real browser.

Puppet Master is a simple REST API to allow you to grab screenshots and PDFs
of any web page, rendered in real Chrome. It’s totally free to try!

It’s built on top of Headless chrome, but because it’s a REST API, using it is
as simple as calling a URL, making it perfect if you're unable to run Headless
Chrome in your environment. It also scales infinitely because it’s built on
top of a serverless architecture, and the pricing scales with your usage.

Puppet Master has been built on top of saasify.sh, a platform we’re building
to make it easy to turn your open source software into a fully functional SaaS
product. We all love open source, and believe that open source developers
should be able to make an income from their valuable projects!

All feedback warmly welcomed!

